# Sight scopes ? ?



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Ronnie, 
So when people refer to sight scopes, you're understanding correctly. It's basically a sight housing with a lens installed to magnify your target. Most if not all the time it's a combination of the lens and on the peep side of it a clarifier. I personally use a scope and classifier in my 3d/ Turkey setup. I use what the call a verifier in my peep for my hunting setup. What the verifier helps with is to clean up my pins because like you age is starting to have its affect on the eyes. There is a guy on here that sells a lens and lens install kit for very reasonable. He goes by onyx48166. Hope this is helpful. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## funflysteve (Dec 9, 2015)

Another thing to keep in mind in regards to scope rings and hunting is the weather. If you get rain/snow on your lens it'll be useless when the critter your after walks in finally.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

bwhntr7973 said:


> Hey Ronnie,
> So when people refer to sight scopes, you're understanding correctly. It's basically a sight housing with a lens installed to magnify your target. Most if not all the time it's a combination of the lens and on the peep side of it a clarifier. I personally use a scope and classifier in my 3d/ Turkey setup. I use what the call a verifier in my peep for my hunting setup. What the verifier helps with is to clean up my pins because like you age is starting to have its affect on the eyes. There is a guy on here that sells a lens and lens install kit for very reasonable. He goes by onyx48166. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

funflysteve said:


> Another thing to keep in mind in regards to scope rings and hunting is the weather. If you get rain/snow on your lens it'll be useless when the critter your after walks in finally.


The weather certainly would be a large concern [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## floyd.sanders (Apr 28, 2019)

I like my scope as it makes the view a little larger and that can help, but make sure it's combined with a good fiber for low-light just like you would with a typical pin setup.


----------



## FlyingBuckeye3 (Nov 6, 2019)

I just bought a Sword Twilight Hunter 1.5 and was told it would fit their lens and lens kit. The sight itself is under your $150 price point at around $125. I’ve only had it for a couple weeks but am really enjoying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

